# Office visit and EKG



## coders_rock! (Mar 15, 2013)

Can you bill an office visit with an EKG?

Ex.
99213
93010 or 93000

Thank you...


----------



## kbarron (Mar 15, 2013)

We are a CAH and have to use 93005 and 93010 as we are a department of the hospital. We also attach 25 mod. This is for Medicare. All other ins we use the Global 93000


----------

